

What do you guys think of MY website? - vpotok
http://vinecrawler.com

======
brion
I wish the open page was more to the point regarding what your site was about.
It took me about 2mins to navigate and read what was the purpose of your site.
When it should take me about 3 to 10 sec.

------
cousin_it
Good design, nice content. But it has to have much better content to stick
with me.

